# Are Myler bits really THAT great?



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I know some people that won't use any other brand of bit, but they're so expensive and I don't see much of a difference between them and other bits. I've never used one... Are they really THAT great?:?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Some of them look terrifying to me!! I would never use one!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a myler bit for my mare.
I'm sure I could have gone with a double jointed bit, but I did research and liked what they had to offer and i liked how the bit was made/shaped.
Every horse I've ridden in that bit has gone wonderfully and I've never had a problem. I could have just been coincidence, but I like to think differently.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Okay thanks applylover, and by the way, congrats on the baby!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My horse didn't like one, so I returned it back to the store and got oval mouth instead.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

your welcome sixlet and thanks


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

the current bit I have now is a Korsteel (sorry if I spelled that wrong). I have a myler bit in my tack box but it was just a "get me through until I get this bit". I am planning on buying another myler bit within the next year...or maybe my fiance will get it for me for christmas (*hint*...maybe I"ll be lucky and he'll read this haha). 

Personally I've had alot of good experiences with myler bits...but yes some look scary


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

I just bought a myler bit about a week ago and love it. My mare is very responsive to it. Its nothing real severe. It has a low port on it and she loves it to. I noticed when i changed bits she doesnt play with this bit. She is very rounded when i use it and i have to do less to correct her. Granit if you have heavy or harsh hands any bit can be bad. I tend to be very light on her mouth to begin with so this bit works really well. I would think if you had heavy hands you wouldnt want to get one of these. Just my own opinion but i really like it. Glad I paid the price for it, was a good investment. They also say you shouldnt ride in the same bit for more than 3 days. Its good to rotate bits. Keeps horses fresh. Just my thoughts!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, yes they are.

I use Level 1's only. The Wide Barrel Comfort Snaffles.

I like them because the bit works independantly. Meaning, I can lift his left shoulder without effecting his right. 

Each side works on their own without effecting the other side and that is what I love about it.

Nelson grinds his teeth in any other bit. Whether it be a french link or a single jointed. Irrigardless. When I put a Myler in his mouth, he drools and foams.

I wont do any flat work without one in his mouth.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Well, it looks like I'll get one, that is if I can save enough up for it haha. (At least Christmas is coming in a few months)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

My horse and I love our Level 1 Myler snaffle! He also loves his JP by Korsteel oval mouth copper loose ring snaffle. I love the fact that Myler offers mouthpieces for horses who like more tongue contact, but also offer mouthpieces for horses who need ultimate tongue relief. It's wonderful!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the idea of them. I don't have one because my horses don't get ridden in the snaffle for very long until I transition them to a solid mouth bit. I only go back to the snaffle for schooling in the event of a problem or just to give them a day off (but more often on vacation days, I use a rope halter).


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Myler is a whole line of bits, not a specific one. They have solid mouthpeices 

Myler Bits USA


----------



## Sarahk389 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had one an returned it, they look pretty painful when in the mouth and when you slide it through your hand it doesn't feel very good, I would recomend kk ultra-the best bit ever!


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

I've had great results with Myler bits. You have to get the right one for your horse tho. I used one on my QH mare, but my Paint didn't like it at all. He loves the Myler bit I bought just for him. I tried a Sprenger on him and elevator Happy mouth. He likes the Myler the best. It's such trial and error with bits. Hate to say how much I've spent on bits, but will sell some on Ebay. Em


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

my advice is to look on ebay for a used one instead of buying a new one. That way you save money and if you done like it you arent out 75 to 100. I got mine on there for 45. Its one that is regularly 85. You just have to be pacient and watch for the deals. Also know exactly what you want in the bit. They give you options through myler bits that you can have different shanks with differnt bits. Know what the numbers are to what you are wanting when looking on ebay if you go that route. Just a thought on how to save money.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Ever since I owned my first pony, All I ever use are Myler Bits. 
Each part of the bit has its own "job" and it doesn't interfere with the other parts, and I love that.
My TB Bayberry usually chomps and grinds on any bit and doesn't respond to it, now, I have just a Level 1 D-Ring Comfort Bit and all he does is spit and drool, he loves it, and makes him happy.

this is the bit I'm using right now:
http://mylerbitsusa.com/images/comfort_snaffle/2.jpg

They are pricey, but once you have one I promise you'll never go back to another bit again!


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I now use the level 1 myler snaffle o-ring bit with the comfort barrel...I like it because all three of my horses are pretty green, and the barrel in the middle really helps me direct them but without any pinching...I also got the sweet iron for them so yes they do drool, which is good. Its not a harsh bit, in fact Id be surprised if it would be able to do any damage to their mouths, which is what they need because I dont want them to have a bad experience with a bit. Unfortunetly the trainer I sent Cochise to actually started him in a twisted wire snaffle, which wouldnt be bad if he didnt have a time with him bending right, which eventually cut into the side of his mouth. The trainer said it wasnt bad, he put stuff on it but would help him remember to bend...but for cochise it did the opposite...I had a hell of a time putting my myler in his mouth because all he could remember was that bite of the other one I think. I also used a hackamore when I got him home until his mouth healed ( I know some would say babying the horse..but I wouldnt find riding enjoyable if my mouth hurt). It has taken a couple months plus lots of bending and flexing with the myler to make him realize there is no bite to the bit (he also wanted to buck when I would bend to that side, I had to be really patient). I know that myler has a large line of bits, but I also realize that if you dont know how to use them its best to stick to the basics. I first tried the myler ( I bought a few of the cheap ones and didnt like them) when my other two got back from their trainer (different one that Cochises), he used a myler o-ring snaffle and said it may be more expensive but he would by 2-3 cheaper bits to the one snaffle due to using it daily. I also like the way they ensure there is a curve to the bit to fit the horses mouth better.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if any of you will know this, but how can you tell the differences in their shanks? I'm at the website and looking at the D-ring (#6,7,8) but can't see much of a difference, do you know?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

the smiley was supposed to my an eight I don't know why that happened...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have pretty much all Myler bits for our horses. I've had less expensive bits start falling apart but I have one Myler I have used for years and its the same as the day I bought it. Trust me its gotten tons of use. I just got a comfort snaffle this summer for transitioning my filly to a solid mouthed curb bit which is what we finish in. I really like the action of the comfort snaffle since it doesn't have the true break of a regular snaffle. 
All that aside, I think they are worth the money. They hold their value in resale and will last a lifetime.


----------



## Echo (Oct 4, 2009)

I organised a bitting clinic a few years ago with a Myler bit specialist and tried my TB in a couple of Myler Bits - however they didnt work for him at all - I went back to my KK Ultra B Ring - I love the KK Ultra bits - expensive but worth it imho


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

KK Ultras are wayyyy to exoensive for me right now, but someday... haha


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

If your horse goes well in one, then yes. If your horse goes well in a regular bit, then no. 

I had one horse who needed a myler. My others don't. They are a great idea, but there is no point in forking out so much money for a bit you don't need.


----------

